# Tax for the investor



## stu82 (3 July 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have searched through this forum and found some of the answer i am looking for but i wanted to double check and see if i was correct in my assumption.

For an Investor would the following example be correct

Investor purchases Stock A for $2000 + $30 brokerage =$2030

Investor sells within the same year say a month later and the total of his shares are now have risen 

so lets say Stock A=$3000-$30 brokerage out=$2970

For tax purposes now when the end of financial year hits the amount to be added to assessable income would be $2970-$2030 = $940?

Also say he traded again this financial year and did the exact opposite and made a net loss of $940 could he just ignore and offset the two and leave it at that.

Hopefully i made that clear

Thanks


----------



## stu82 (3 July 2007)

sorry guys posted in wrong forum can this please be moved to Beginners Lounge


----------



## GreatPig (3 July 2007)

By my understanding, that is all correct. Exactly what you need to put in your capital gains schedule though, I'm not sure.

Cheers,
GP


----------

